# I'm so upset!!



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

EDITED, SEE POST FARTHER DOWN.


I've worked so long & hard to keep Kallie's coat long. Just a matter of pride I think, and I think she's just gorgeous with the long coat. She's 13 months old & she's never been cut except for feet & sanitary trims.

Well..............we went on vacation. My MIL & FIL came to take care of her. Nice of them, but I told DH from the start that this would be a disaster. Color me right!! Got back yesterday & she's just a mess of mats. I know MIL tried, but I think she just did the typical brush over the top of the coat thing. I showed her before we left what she needed to do. But it didn't happen. These are very tight clump mats down to the skin. I'm taking my time with them, grooming about an hr at a time, trying to salvage her coat. I could just cry!!!!! I told DH NEVER again! She has a grooming apt on Wed, and I've got to get these mats out! Fortunately, she's finally at the stage where I can have her lay down on her side, calmly tell her to just relax, and she just lays there. I softly talk to her the entire time I'm trying to get thru these monsters.

Sorry, just venting. I'm just so afraid I'm going to have to have her shaved down. I know she'll still be Kallie, but after going thru blowing coat successfully, now this.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I know that you are upset, but be glad that you have someone willing to watch Kallie. I only comb out Lizzie when she has a bath which is about every 10-14 days. She gets matted and I have found that combing her after a bath with the mats is less stressful than trying to keep her mat free with daily or every other day comb outs. Maybe move her grooming appointment so you have time to work on her. The mats really do come out easily when wet after a good conditioning.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can understand your frustration, but she is at that age if she has not blown coat yet and with you gone the stress.....bad things happen (Mats). Vent all you want. Work on the mats. She is beautiful. Yea! For sure, move the appointment! When they are older, they do not have to be combed out every day. So, it does get easier. You have to go though the bad first though.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I had wondered about moving the appt. That's what I should do to give myself more time. I do have to go at this slowly. As soon as she starts getting agitated, I stop. About an hour is her max. I don't want to undo all of the grooming training that I've worked on. She has just come leaps & bounds from not being able to touch her with a comb to now lying on her side to let me comb her. She actually fell asleep once. I didn't think I'd ever see that day! So yeah, I'll move the appt out a week or so. I don't have any issues with bathing her myself, do that every week. And Lynn, you're right, the mats are easier to work on after a good soaking conditioning. Thanks, ladies, making me feel better already.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

You can also try using a silicone type product, Cowboy Magic is what I have but I know there's others. It's a slippery gel type conditioner and you rub it into the mats and comb out with a wide tooth comb. It'll make her hair oily but you can wash that out later. Excellent idea to wait on the grooming appointment, you don't want her or you to get stressed out over this!
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Monica, where did you get this silicone gel conditioner? Is this a pet product? Does it work on these huge cotton ball mats? I've been slicing into the mat then working it gently with my CC#005 comb to get them out. I've tried cornstarch (which helps) and spraying with my conditioner/water mix. I'm for trying anything at this point!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I feel your pain. I had to go to Europe on business when Kodi was 10 months old and in the middle of blowing coat. I left him with a good friend who is an experienced dog owner and trainer, who has both a Golden and a Newfie. I thought she'd be able to handle the coat on one small Havanese. NOT!!! (or should I say, "KNOT!!!" )

Like you, I came home to a totally matted dog. Plus he SMELLED like dog from being with all her large "doggy" dogs. Ick! 

Be careful of getting her really wet if she's badly matted. Wet mats often tighten up and "felt" as they dry, making them absolutely impossible to get out. So if you feel that you need to wet a section with something, make sure you can work on that section until the mats there are TOTALLY out, or they could be worse rather than better the next time you try.

Kodi doesn't have a cottony coat, so I was able to get him mat-free again in about 4 hours spread over 2 days. (good thing, because he STUNK so bad, I couldn't WAIT to give him a bath!!!). But I was really glad I didn't give up, and took the time to de-mat him. Like you, for the really bad ones that I couldn't tease out without hurting him, I sliced up into them a few times, and THEN teased them out. The ones behind his ears were the worst!!!

I don't blame my friend, and I don't think you should blame your in-laws. When you see how many OWNERS on this board get in trouble with their Havanese's coats even though they are trying hard, I guess it's not a surprise that "complete novices" can't handle it. I am very lucky that I made friends with the gal who taught Kodi's puppy K, who is also a groomer. Now Kodi stays with her when I go away. I have to pay for him to stay there (my other freind wouldn't let me pay her) but it is WELL worth the money, knowing that I'll come home to a mat-free, freshly washed dog. She also has two littel dogs that Kodi LOVES to play with, so he has a blast over there!

Linda is right too, as they get older, the mat less. While I groom Kodi daily, just because I like him to look his best, there have been times when I've left him home with the family (who love him and care for him, but do NOT groom!!! ) for up to 5-7 days, and he hasn't had any knots when I get home.

You'll get through this, and she'll be your pretty, fluffy puppy again before you know it!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement, Karen. I don't blame my in-laws. My MIL was upset that I was going to be mad, I know she really did try. I've played it down with her, saying we'll get thru it, I'm just working on it & appreciate them watching her. It's my DH that I'm unhappy with. I TOLD him this was going to happen, and he insisted that it would all be ok. He's learned a valuable lesson with this one, I groom her, not him, and I know what I'm talking about when it comes to these mats. He did say yesterday that we won't have them watch her for extended time again. At least not for quite a while.

We'll get thru this, just trying to figure out the best way to accomplish it! But I'm not pushing her past her tolerance limits. I don't want to ruin the grooming relationship I've established with her. She's come so far!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, Karen. I don't blame my in-laws. My MIL was upset that I was going to be mad, I know she really did try. I've played it down with her, saying we'll get thru it, I'm just working on it & appreciate them watching her. It's my DH that I'm unhappy with. I TOLD him this was going to happen, and he insisted that it would all be ok. He's learned a valuable lesson with this one, I groom her, not him, and I know what I'm talking about when it comes to these mats. He did say yesterday that we won't have them watch her for extended time again. At least not for quite a while.
> 
> We'll get thru this, just trying to figure out the best way to accomplish it! But I'm not pushing her past her tolerance limits. I don't want to ruin the grooming relationship I've established with her. She's come so far!


The trouble is, who will you leave her with that will do a better job? I would rather come home to a happy, matted dog than a stressed out mat-free one. I am S O O O O lucky that the person I leave Kodi with is also a groomer, and he loves both her and her dogs so much. I would never leave Kodi at a commercial boarding facility, whether they had someone ther who could groom him or not. My baby is NOT staying in a cage or a run for days on end while I'm away. It's a tough decision with a coated dog.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

My daughter is a dog handler & has a much better concept of how to groom. She's not a groomer, but she wouldn't be afraid to get in there with a comb/brush. She understands line combing. Also, our breeder offered to watch her whenever we needed someone. So I felt we had much better options going into this. But it's done now, so I'll just have to deal with it. Just looking for suggestions on how to manage these mats. I don't think there's a quick solution, just patience & working them out.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Monica, where did you get this silicone gel conditioner? Is this a pet product? Does it work on these huge cotton ball mats? I've been slicing into the mat then working it gently with my CC#005 comb to get them out. I've tried cornstarch (which helps) and spraying with my conditioner/water mix. I'm for trying anything at this point!


I just got mine at my pet store but it may not be carried at the big box stores, more likely at a feed type store so if you have some in your area, just give them a call. Of course Amazon has it but don't know if you can wait that long.

Amazon.com: Cowboy Magic Detangler 4oz: Pet Supplies

The 4 oz size lasts a long time and should help a lot. You could also try slicing through the mats with a thinning shears. You'll lose some hair that way but it won't leave any big holes.

Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, Monica. I've got a pair of manicure scissors that I snip thru the mats from the skin outward, then work the mats out. I'm extremely careful to not snip her skin! I'll work on her some more today & if I don't get much further, I'll order some of this off Amazon. I think I can get it in 2 days.

I'll let you know how I progress.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> My daughter is a dog handler & has a much better concept of how to groom. She's not a groomer, but she wouldn't be afraid to get in there with a comb/brush. She understands line combing. Also, our breeder offered to watch her whenever we needed someone. So I felt we had much better options going into this. But it's done now, so I'll just have to deal with it. Just looking for suggestions on how to manage these mats. I don't think there's a quick solution, just patience & working them out.


It's great to hear that ou have some other good options for the future. I agree... i don't think there's a quick and easy answer to the mats... Just be patient with yourself AND her!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

You should be able to find Cowboy Magic at a local horse tack shop.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Well, I do live in horse country, so I'll check out the local horse supply store. Great lead, thanks.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I got the Cowboy Magic @ lunch! And moved her grooming appt to next Wed. So I'm assuming I just put some of the Cowboy Magic on the mat, kind of let it absorb in, then start coming/teasing the mat out? That's my plan for this evening, unless someone tells me I need to do this differently.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

One mat at a time. Patience and time. You can do this! I would think you would spray a small area, massage it in a little (but don't tangle it more while getting it wet), let it sit for a few minutes or so and do the best you can. 

I like the pick method also, and also pulling a few hair out of the mats from the sides. 

When the mats were really bad, I would glide some sharp scissors though the mat several times....pick, pick, pick...then pick comb to work it out. Patience.


----------

